# Rickets?



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Today, I talked to a breeder to find out what's wrong with my 10 week old pup. He told me that my pup has rickets, and needed more vitamin D and calcium in his diet. Do you guys have any experience with this?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

The illness of Rickets in Dog is present in young dogs due to the lack or deficiency of calcium or vitamin D. is characterized by a tendency toward the formation of long bones in the legs and a convexity of the diaphysis. You will notice bone swellings developing in the extremities of the long bones of the inferior members. There is a tendency in puppies for the long bones to arch outwards due to the pressure of the body weight. In more advanced cases, the complete bone structure is deteriorated, and the dog has a lot of difficulties getting around, developing an abdominal hydropic state. The lack of sunlight is also a contributing cause of rickets, as well as a bad diet. In order for the animal to recuperate, he must be under veterinarian treatment. The case can worsen notably, leading to an irreversible state of invalidity.

I could not say it better ^^^^^^ copied


I have seen this .what I would do is give my dog some kind of Calcium, let him be in the sun (but dont let him get to hot ) put him on a good diet (lean one , yu dont want his weight going up putting more press on them bones )give him some cooked eggs(boil water brake open and let it poch) and not let him play to hard.

a good Calcium is = Coral Calcium
you can get it a wal mart

Raw Eggs - Eggs are very good for dogs. In fact, they are the most concentrated, valuable form of protein that a dog can get , as long as they are cooked. Apparently, raw egg whites bind to the biotin that a dog ingests and prevents it from being absorbed. Cooked eggs do not do this. *If you do feed eggs, it should not be more than 1 per pound of food. 

biotin=http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/nmdrugprofiles/nutsupdrugs/bio_0035.shtml


note; this is my thoughts on things ,hope some of this helps.


----------

